# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  MELINA femelle croisée Mudi 5 ans 16 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MELINA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *MELINA*
*Femelle 16 kg et 48 cm au garrot*
*Née 14-03-2016*
*Arrivée au refuge : 06-05-2016*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*MELINA est arrivée chiot au refuge. Elle est restée très peureuse. Elle n'est pas agressive du tout mais a vraiment très peur de nous et fuit autant qu'elle peut. Nous cherchons une famille très à l'écoute des consignes, des gens patients et très doux qui ne la perdront pas.*

  Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
  Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport européen, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).

  Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

  >>> Conditions d'adoption pour un chien craintif (article à lire) : https://www.facebook.com/notes/nobod...0405038083824/


_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...02611849863147
_> Post général de notre association_ : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...bie-sos-12468/

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/151568018300871/photos/?tab=album&album_id=175565855901087

  Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

Melina quand elle état chiot



Vidéo faite en septembre 2016



Vidéo faite en janvier 2017



Vidéo faite en décembre 2018



Vidéo faite en juillet 2019















*ATTENTION : MELINA est une chienne très  craintive. Elle  a besoin d'une famille expérimentée, patiente et  surtout à l'écoute des  conseils donnés par l'association. Elle devra  porter en permanence un  collier avec une médaille gravée, une  martingale et une longe accrochée à  cette dernière qui trainera  derrière elle EN TOUTE CIRCONSTANCE, DEDANS  comme DEHORS, DE JOUR comme  DE NUIT.
En aucun cas la famille ne sera autorisée à lui enlever tout ceci, sous peine de rupture du contrat.*

----------


## France34

Une bonne famille expérimentée pour la jolie MELINA , au refuge depuis plus de 4 ans ?

----------


## France34

Pas de demande pour MELINA ?

----------


## France34

Toujours personne pour MELINA ?

----------


## Kéline

Non toujours personne pour Melina  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge serbe , MELINA ?

----------


## Kéline

Oui Melina est toujours au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Kéline

!! RECHERCHE ADOPTANT !!

MELINA est arrivée chiot au refuge et elle n'a RIEN connu d'autre que le refuge depuis ces CINQ dernières années. Elle a vu tous ses copains partir les uns après les autres car eux avaient fait craquer de gentilles familles.
Elle n'a sans doute pas été correctement sevrée bébé, nous ne savons pas à quel moment elle a été séparée de sa mère ni ce qu'elle est devenue, Melina a été trouvée seule au milieu de la ville !
Elle est restée très peureuse. Elle n'est pas agressive du tout mais a vraiment très peur de nous et fuit autant qu'elle peut. Une seconde d'inattention et elle s'enfuit sous votre nez !

Nous cherchons une famille expérimentée, très à l'écoute des consignes, des gens patients et très doux qui ne la perdront pas et ayant un autre chien pour lui servir de guide.
Adopter Melina est un engagement de toute une vie où il faudra lui apprendre chaque jour, chaque semaine, chaque mois voire chaque année que la vie n'est pas un monstre, qu'il ne faut pas en avoir peur et que ça vaut le coup d'avoir une vraie vie de chien de famille <3 Si vous craquez pour elle, si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un sauveur engagé, si vous lui promettez de vous battre pour qu'elle devienne la chienne parfaite qu'elle aurait dû être depuis très longtemps, alors, nous sommes prêtes à être à vos côtés pour le bonheur de Melina !

>>> Conditions d'adoption pour un chien craintif (article à lire) : https://www.facebook.com/notes/nobod...0405038083824/

Inutile d'envoyer un formulaire si vous n'avez pas lu TOUTES les informations concernant Melina, si vous avez des enfants, si vous n'avez pas déjà un chien, si vous n'avez jamais eu de chien, si vous n'avez pas un jardin entièrement clos, si vous n'avez pas de temps à lui consacrer, si vous ne comptez pas respecter les consignes que nous vous donnerons. OUI c'est strict mais la VIE de notre Melina n'a pas de dérogation !

----------

